# "Part of the recording event has been lost.." - annoying dialog



## jpage4500 (Jul 30, 2005)

I don't know if anyone involved with testing or programming Dish reads these posts but here's something I've come to find fairly annoying;

When you're watching a playback of a recorded OTA event and there's any hiccup in the picture, the 942 gives me a dialog box saying "Part of the recorded event has been lost due to signal loss" with a OK button to return to the picture. It does go away but after about 5 seconds. Well, first problem is the signal is back since the recording is playing just fine BEHIND the annoying dialog that I have to dismiss to watch. Problem #2 is if you want to ffwd past the problem area you can't!! The dialog needs to be dismissed (hit OK) before you can use the jump or ffwd button. So, I end up with 1 finger on the jump button and another on the OK button of the remote so I can skip this section.

Now, granted I understand no one wants to watch a channel that doesn't come in perfectly but I have a fairly good OTA signal. Just occasionally it will go down to 70% or so - causing a few hiccups in the picture..

Ideally, I'd just want the 942 to playback what it records. If the picture goes out then pick up when it comes in again. I'd even be OK with the 942 embedding a note about this problem but not taking over the entire picture and still allow me to ffwd or jump past the bad section.

thanks
joe


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It's hard to complain too much, since it is letting you know that something is missing in your recording due to a signal drop... I see this on my 501 whenever weather causes a dropout temporarily of satellite during a recording.

BUT... I think you are onto something... Rather than popping the dialog at the moment of disruption and interrupting the playback... Could the dialog not instead be programmed to display when you first start the playback? Thereby properly warning you before you watch the episode and not interrupting in the middle.


----------



## ewingr (May 18, 2005)

I'll chime in here. I'm mixed on the two solutions.

But, I too find it quite annoying. After all, if somethign is missing enough to be a problem, they don't need to tell me. I'll see it. If it were a significant outage, maybe that would be OK. But for just a second or two outage, the message is more disruption than the outage.

Frankly, it is frustrating that the 942 seems to have OTA signal problems, I don't have signal loss on my MyHD card in my HTPC near as much as on this unit.

But, back to topic: let me figure it out myself. That's my vote. Telling me at the beginning isn't all that much help either, as I would probably assume it's a few seconds (which is what we experience), and I'd just watch and see the miss anyway.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

ewingr said:


> Frankly, it is frustrating that the 942 seems to have OTA signal problems, I don't have signal loss on my MyHD card in my HTPC near as much as on this unit.


Not saying the 942 doesn't have OTA issues... but unless you sit your PC unit in the exact (or very close) same spot and connect to the same antenna with same cable, it's hard to say how much is the tuner and how much is the location of the unit.

I'm running a 6000u, but the antenna placement (I'm using an indoor) makes a huge difference on my ability to lock onto a signal.



ewingr said:


> But, back to topic: let me figure it out myself. That's my vote. Telling me at the beginning isn't all that much help either, as I would probably assume it's a few seconds (which is what we experience), and I'd just watch and see the miss anyway.


I don't know about the 942... but on the 501 it shows you the length of the recording... So, when I go to play an episode that I set to record from 8-9pm and it says length of recording is 45 minutes... then I already know there was a problem and some of the program is missing...


----------



## ewingr (May 18, 2005)

> ... but unless you sit your PC unit in the exact (or very close) same spot and connect to the same antenna with same cable,


That is exactly the case. I have the HTPC in the same cabinet...although one bin/shelf over to the left... and running off the same cable via splitter.



> ... on the 501 it shows you the length of the recording... So, when I go to play an episode that I set to record from 8-9pm and it says length of recording is 45 minutes... then I already know there was a problem and some of the program is missing...


942 does also. Another reason to NOT need to annoying popup message.


----------

